

Microsoft Letter to the Attorney General - anotherblue
http://www.scribd.com/doc/154204598/Microsoft-Letter-to-the-Attorney-General

======
bbguitar
Ships, rats and sinking come to mind.

Another big name starts the process of PR mitigation eh?

